# Top 10 Most popular dog breeds in uk



## dru12000 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi All, can anyone give me a list of the top 10 or 20 most popular dog breeds in the uk, as a hobby i engrave wooden plaques, i have made some funny designs and you can see them on my website which is Home - ENGRAVED, STABLE, SIGNS, STABLE SIGNS, MEMORIAL PLAQUES, HORSE SIGNS, i would like to know which are the most popular dog breeds so i can design some lead holders that are more personal, here is a picture of one i have already made for someone










Hope you can help

Thanks
Dru


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

The top 10 KC registrations
1. Labrador Retriever
2. English Cocker Spaniel
3. English Springer Spaniel
4. German Shepherd Dog(alsation)
5. Staffordshire Bull Terrier
6. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
7. Golden Retriever
8. West Highland White Terrier
9. Boxer
10. Border Terrier


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, fantastic looking signs 

1) Retriever (Labrador) 
2) Spaniel (Cocker)
3) Spaniel (English Springer)
4) German Shepherd Dog (Alsatian)
5) Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
6) Staffordshire Bull Terrier
7) Retriever (Golden)
8) Border Terrier
9) Boxer
10) West Highland White Terrier


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky09 said:


> The top 10 KC registrations
> 1. Labrador Retriever
> 2. English Cocker Spaniel
> 3. English Springer Spaniel
> ...


Beat me to it :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## -misty- (Feb 13, 2009)

1) golden retriver
2) labrador
3)westie
4)border collie
5) boxer
6) kc spaniel
7) GSD
8) staffie
9) JRT
10) poodle


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats a bit good.... as an early enquiry what kind of mates rates would you charge?

Just had a look at you site - some really fine work there, definitely would hit the dog market well id say. Best of luck ')


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

james1 said:


> Thats a bit good.... as an early enquiry what kind of mates rates would you charge?
> 
> Just had a look at you site - some really fine work there, definitely would hit the dog market well id say. Best of luck ')


Me too- would love one for my border collie


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Hi, fantastic looking signs
> 
> 1) Retriever (Labrador)
> 2) Spaniel (Cocker)
> ...





-misty- said:


> 1) golden retriver
> 2) labrador
> 3)westie
> 4)border collie
> ...


Which version is correct LOL


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

From the kc site the top 10 breeds for 2008
1.	Labrador retriever
2.	Cocker Spaniel
3.	English Springer Spaniel
4.	German Shepherd Dog
5.	Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
6.	Staffordshire Bull Terrier
7.	Golden Retriever
8.	Border Terrier
9.	Boxer
10.	West Highland White Terrier


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I am surprised Border Collie isn't in the top 10, but then again most BC's aren't necersarilly KC registered and are farm bred or registered with the ISDS instead


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it was in the top 20 I'm surprised they weren't more popular too.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

No thats very interesting it isn't even in the top 20
11 Shih Tzu 
12 Miniature Schnauzer
13 Lhasa Apso 
14 Bulldog 
15 Pug 
16 Yorkshire Terrier 
17 Whippet 
18 Bull Terrier 
19 Bichon Frise 
20 Rottweiler


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

It must be bacuse a lot aren't KC registered, because no matter where we go walking, be it round home, or 300 miles away, border collies always outnumber most other breeds


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm guessing a lot are working lines rather than from show lines because they are really common here too.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I would say "Hotdog" is the number one breed in the UK.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

So where is Dalmatian on the list? 

Poor Dally


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no idea I only saw the top 20 I'll go see if I can find out.
Edit: Could only find the number registered 1500 roughly a lot of dogs no idea where they were on the table though.


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Breed Registration Statistics - The Kennel Club

If you can be bothered to work it our all the stats are here


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats what I was on it was just too much effort to try and work it out. Maybe not as many as I thought there were more cairns registered I didn't think they were a very big breed.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

I would love a Labradoodle one...how much are the plaques?


----------



## -misty- (Feb 13, 2009)

according to wiki border collies are 25 and westies 8


----------

